# Black's/Diamond/Habla Waiting Thread



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

This is the most calm and non-violent goat i've ever seen, her name is Black. She was bred to a huge Saanen buck on 28 september(that was the last time she went in heat, knowing that the buck visit was from 16 sep till 21 nov).
Her udder started developing in 20 december, she was never bred before.
Aaaaaanndd this is my first time with goat kidding so i'm very excited to see small black/white creatures
I searched alot about the ligament thing but i'm not quite finding them so i will be moving her out of the barn to a calmer place in 20 feb.
Till now the other does did not show any signs that they are pregnant, i will keep you updated if anything shows up.
Any remarks/questions are appreciated.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

And sorry for not posting a picture of her udder because the fur... it's like a huge grotto there, i need to trim that a bit soon.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

What a pretty girl! How exciting! What breed is she?


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

She's a national breed. This breed characteristics: really strong immunity, production of milk is normal and for the meat side you can get 40/50 kilos of meat from a 1 year old buck.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Goatastic43 said:


> What a pretty girl! How exciting! What breed is she?


The english name of the breed is: black bedouin


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

OMG she’s so adorable! I love her  
Oh your first babies! You must be so excited.
When she gets a little closer keep feeling for those ligs. They will start to soften then one day when they are gone you will realize what that’s all about.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Thanks youuu!!!! I will check her ligs daily, i should notice a difference. Thanks again😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is very pretty.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Thank you Toth😊


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

I forgot to mention Lucy,








I found her 2 years ago in my field, she was shot and her shoulder was damaged. Took her to the vet and she lived! Now she guards the does while they free range


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

That’s so sweet! I ️ Lucy!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Aww what a pretty goatie! should have beautiful babies! 

Lucy is adorable 😍😍😍😍😍😍 I'm a dog person 100%. We have 11 dogs. 1 poodle Winnie dog (Katy), one poodle Winnie dog Pomeranian (big girl), 5 Pomeranian Shih tzus (Panda, Pumpkin, Brownie, Missy and Vanna, 1 registered German Shepherd male (Riley) and two Anatolian Pyrenees (Bruno and Princess). We love dogs❤♥🙃🙃


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Lil Boogie said:


> Aww what a pretty goatie! should have beautiful babies!
> 
> Lucy is adorable 😍😍😍😍😍😍 I'm a dog person 100%. We have 11 dogs. 1 poodle Winnie dog (Katy), one poodle Winnie dog Pomeranian (big girl), 5 Pomeranian Shih tzus (Panda, Pumpkin, Brownie, Missy and Vanna, 1 registered German Shepherd male (Riley) and two Anatolian Pyrenees (Bruno and Princess). We love dogs❤♥🙃🙃


wowowowowow i need pics for all of them as soon as possible 😍 
and thanks for your compliment!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

mark.b.matar said:


> wowowowowow i need pics for all of them as soon as possible 😍
> and thanks for your compliment!


Your welcome! And haa Thatd be a lot of pics😆. Here's Vanna, she is our only house dog, the rest are outdoor dogos


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

amazing Vanna look at that fur!!! i love dogs so much. when you can show us your outdoor dogs


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

mark.b.matar said:


> amazing Vanna look at that fur!!! i love dogs so much. when you can show us your outdoor dogs


Whenever I get pics lol..


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful doe! Is Black naturally polled?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

mark.b.matar said:


> amazing Vanna look at that fur!!! i love dogs so much. when you can show us your outdoor dogs


Here's 3 of our other dogs.

Riley isn't even a year old yet and already weighs 100 pounds. He a big boy lol

Bruno










Riley









Princess


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

MadHouse said:


> Beautiful doe! Is Black naturally polled?


Thank you!! And yes naturally polled


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

What a gorgeous doe! You must be thrilled😁
The first babies are so exciting and scary at the same time, it exhilarating.
I love her long ears and sweet face.
Best of luck, you’ve got this!


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Yes it is scary and exciting for the first time and i can't wait!
Thank you Goofy😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

For those who are not familiar with the Black bedouin breed, i found an old study about this breed compared to Saanen breed, here's a part of it.








While reading this study i found out that Black bedouin was used especially in the desert area, the breed can stay longer periods without water compared to other breeds and still give good amount of milk.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

i fed my goats normally yesterday, today i woke up and went to the barn i found Black's belly is bigger than ever! i was shocked! thats really exciting 😍


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That is exciting!!


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

MadHouse said:


> That is exciting!!


Hell yeaaaah 😍


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I agree she's beautiful and will be interested to see what you get from this cross. If you can search online there are several YouTube videos that show and talk about ligaments and early labor. You really won't be able to really find them until she starts to adjust for birthing. If you put your your thumb and your first finger on each side of her spine at the top of her butt and start going down towards your tail at not quite halfway you should be able to feel a pencil like ligament that goes out at an angle of about 45° give or take from the spine. That's the ligament you're looking for. As she approaches kidding most goats there are always exceptions but in my herd I have one exception. Anyway most of them that area will start to soften up that you'll see the big dips and the hollowing out as the pelvic area loosens and you'll be able to notice those ligaments more and more and then as she gets close to kidding they'll start to thin out and disappear. When you can't really feel them you're usually within 24 hours of kidding.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I agree she's beautiful and will be interested to see what you get from this cross. If you can search online there are several YouTube videos that show and talk about ligaments and early labor. You really won't be able to really find them until she starts to adjust for birthing. If you put your your thumb and your first finger on each side of her spine at the top of her butt and start going down towards your tail at not quite halfway you should be able to feel a pencil like ligament that goes out at an angle of about 45° give or take from the spine. That's the ligament you're looking for. As she approaches kidding most goats there are always exceptions but in my herd I have one exception. Anyway most of them that area will start to soften up that you'll see the big dips and the hollowing out as the pelvic area loosens and you'll be able to notice those ligaments more and more and then as she gets close to kidding they'll start to thin out and disappear. When you can't really feel them you're usually within 24 hours of kidding.


thanks for the goat!
i watched over 10 videos and read alot of posts and i think i found the ligaments(i had a problem finding it because of thick fur), i will be more sure when i starts to loosens


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...wqsBegQIKhAF&usg=AOvVaw0B-j19-su3C1Uh19GKrazs[/URL]


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

TripleShareNubians said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...wqsBegQIKhAF&usg=AOvVaw0B-j19-su3C1Uh19GKrazs[/URL]


link is not working i think


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Well I went to look for a link before I saw your reply. Yeah you're probably still too far away.

You may have to just copy and paste it sometimes the links to YouTube don't work well


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

It's just a how to check for ligaments by wholesome roots. You said you've already checked a couple though and like you said as it gets closer and she loosens up you should be able to find them and then not.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

yuppp thanks for your information, hope everything goes well


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Hello
i'm noticing something weird with Black, sometimes when she pees i see a small black organism that comes out with the pee and hangs on her vulva and sometimes she just pees normally. It started 2 weeks ago


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you get it and take a picture of it?


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

i tried alot but i usually see that while they are free ranging so it's hard to get close pictures but i will keep trying for sure


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That’s strange, not sure without seeing it.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

This is the best picture i got, this happens once every two days on average


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤔 Have you tried to gently open her vulva and see if there is any scabbing or sores just inside there? 
Any bad smell?

Or it just could be dirt from laying down getting rinsed down when she urinates.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

toth boer goats said:


> 🤔 Have you tried to gently open her vulva and see if there is any scabbing or sores just inside there?
> Any bad smell?
> 
> Or it just could be dirt from laying down getting rinsed down when she urinates.


I will check her vulva and i never thought to check the smell i will keep an eye on her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Let us know.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

i checked the vulva today, everything was normal. i'm waiting for it to happen again to check the smell


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Good evening, tonight the temperature is dropping to -5C(23F) i'm offering extra hay for the does and they seem okay till now. Is there anything extra i can do?
i also gave her vitamin C yesterday (1 pill)
the weather will stay like this for another week or so.
Any remark will be appreciated


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Is there a shed they can get into or a shelter? you can put straw down that they can cozy up together in!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Free choice hay available, plenty of bedding, no drafts.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

K.B. said:


> Is there a shed they can get into or a shelter? you can put straw down that they can cozy up together in!





toth boer goats said:


> Free choice hay available, plenty of bedding, no drafts.


Thanks god everything is fine, they did it last night. I offered them plenty of hay and good Straw bedding


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Today i noticed that my second doe Diamond started developing her udder juuuust a little bit. I will be combining all my does kidding in this thread so i dont mess up the forum section with 3 kidding threads.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay! You must be getting excited!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

How exciting! Your does were bred to a Saanen, correct? So it will be interesting to see what colors the kids will be!


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

MadHouse said:


> Yay! You must be getting excited!


Yeaa i can't wait actually 😍😍


Cedarwinds Farm said:


> How exciting! Your does were bred to a Saanen, correct? So it will be interesting to see what colors the kids will be!


Yes correct
This is the most exciting part lolll


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

toth boer goats said:


>





toth boer goats said:


> 🤔 Have you tried to gently open her vulva and see if there is any scabbing or sores just inside there?
> Any bad smell?
> 
> Or it just could be dirt from laying down getting rinsed down when she urinates.


I noticed today that there's dirt inside, i think you were right. I will keep an eye on that in case... Thanks!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

I saw today a bit of yellowish discharge from Black's vulva, that means its the last month right😍? I read that in an old post


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Might be.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

ligs are still hard, but counting from the first day the buck came in, today will be the 135.
Moanings have increased significantly these 2 days and she's resting more than usual, udder is getting bigger and bigger.(udder started to develop around 20 december)
i will start keeping an eye on her starting day 140 and will keep feeling the ligs.
This is truly teaching me patience lol
Note: Black went into heat the last time in 28 sep. So maybe it's too early but in case she got pregnant earlier... i want to be ready for everything.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

If she was in thehe 28th it's a little bit early, but it's always good to be prepared in case like you said she got bred earlier. If she started in udder in December I would vote for earlier. Or at least be ready for it.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

yup, that's it! it's amazing that you agree with my point of view.. it's just in case...
i'm new to kidding managment so i don't want to blame myself for something i wasn't prepared for.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

You are right to be watchful. I have had one with a full udder for a month, and others not till the last minute. I look forward to seeing what you get.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

mark.b.matar said:


> yup, that's it! it's amazing that you agree with my point of view.. it's just in case...
> i'm new to kidding managment so i don't want to blame myself for something i wasn't prepared for.


I’m the same way. I can’t stand the thought of baby goats being born in a pasture when I’m not around or anything else. I like to have them in the barn or at least close. Our cows always calved in the pasture but I always tried to move them to the front pasture, where I could see them from the house, whenever I saw them start getting an udder or looking close.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Today i felt the kid hoof inside Black's belly, it was big bump on her right side.
I also have good news, all my 3 does are pregnant this season
Black is close to kid( ligs are still there, udder is not full yet but based on what i felt the kid hoof is pretty big inside)
Diamond and Habla are still developing their udders, it will take some more time, their belly is not big enough yet.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How exciting!!! That must have made you happy to feel the hoof!


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

MadHouse said:


> How exciting!!! That must have made you happy to feel the hoof!


Yeaa its a whooole new experience 😍😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so awesome.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Update on how Black is doing:

















i couldn't get a clearer picture of the udder but i noticed something weird i found several hairless spots on black's back and it is shown in the picture above.
i didn't call my vet yet, what do you think?
she's eating good, ligs are still there


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Is she scratching at the spot? Are there scabs (would indicate mites), or can you see lice?


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

I checked twice and none were found, i'm going to send a picture to the vet to see what he says.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

what do you think? red discharge but ligs are still rigid somehow


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Might just be some early discharge she doesn't look ready to me, but just seeing photos on a phone is hard for me.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Might just be some early discharge she doesn't look ready to me, but just seeing photos on a phone is hard for me.


you're right, seeing pictures is not accurate.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

and my phone's pictures are not that clear also


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Is her udder filled up?


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

her udder is still squishy a bit, it's not completely full


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

If you saw her in heat with the buck on Sept. 28, you still have about 2 weeks, if my math is correct.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a good assumption. ☝😉


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

hope so... anyways i will keep an eye on her from now on.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Some discharge in the late stages of pregnancy is normal. I wouldn't get too excited yet!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Any news? She should be getting close I'm hoping mine will hold on a couple of days that are due at the end of this week cuz we're supposed to get snow and ice the next two days


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

there's no news, she's getting closer but till now everything seems okay.
how are you planning to keep them warm in case labor started during icy weather?


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

here's how her udder looks like right now


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely filling but has a ways to go.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep☝


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh it’s getting exciting😁 
I’m really looking forward to seeing Blacks kids. You’re doing a great job watching and catching everything.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I’m getting excited with you too!! Can’t wait for Black’s kids!!!


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

today morning i was surprised that her ligs were completely gone i knew that babies are coming.
3 hours ago i went to check on her annnd saw her pushing really hard.
meet "Snow" Black's kid!!!








She's completely white 
That was really exciting and now i'm exhausted so i will stay with her about 1-2 hours to make sure she's nursing and tomorrow i will take and post better pictures of her.
This is one of the unforgettable experiences i've been through


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! She was bred to a Saanen right?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay how exciting!congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oooo what a beauty! Congratuations!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congrats!! Snow is a doll! 😍


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow 🤩!!! Congratulations!!
What a little beauty!!!
I am so happy you were able to be with her during kidding! It is an amazing experience.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Wow! She’s adorable! An all white kid is not what I expected her to have lol! So cute!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Wow! I never saw a white kid in Black’s future!


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Rancho Draco said:


> Congratulations! She was bred to a Saanen right?


Yes, Pure Saanen. i think that such a mix would give good results


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

GoofyGoat said:


> Yay how exciting!congratulations!





Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Congrats!! Snow is a doll! 😍





MadHouse said:


> Wow 🤩!!! Congratulations!!
> What a little beauty!!!
> I am so happy you were able to be with her during kidding! It is an amazing experience.





Goatastic43 said:


> Wow! She’s adorable! An all white kid is not what I expected her to have lol! So cute!





KY Goat Girl said:


> Wow! I never saw a white kid in Black’s future!





Moers kiko boars said:


> Oooo what a beauty! Congratuations!


I also never expected to get a white kid.
She's cute and hope she lives here a happy life
and thank you guys you really helped me with many questions and ideas so without you it wouldn't be that easy, thank you all


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

mark.b.matar said:


> Yes, Pure Saanen. i think that such a mix would give good results


She should be a good milker! The color white tends to cover up all the other colors. Snow might have colored kids someday though! She is just darling. How are mama and baby doing today?


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

mark.b.matar said:


> I also never expected to get a white kid.
> She's cute and hope she lives here a happy life
> and thank you guys you really helped me with many questions and ideas so without you it wouldn't be that easy, thank you all


I have seen Saanen white overcome color on Nubians on more than one occasion. It often ends up that white/lightly creamish kid. So glad it came out well


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Wow congratulations


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Such a sweet mama and baby pic. Congratulations!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Congrats!!! She's a doll!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

What breed is Black?


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Rancho Draco said:


> She should be a good milker! The color white tends to cover up all the other colors. Snow might have colored kids someday though! She is just darling. How are mama and baby doing today?


yes, the buck owner said that white color is in most cases dominant, they are doing good, it's rainy here so they are cosy


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I have seen Saanen white overcome color on Nubians on more than one occasion. It often ends up that white/lightly creamish kid. So glad it came out well





K.B. said:


> Wow congratulations





FizzyGoats said:


> Such a sweet mama and baby pic. Congratulations!





Lil Boogie said:


> Congrats!!! She's a doll!


thanks everyone, glad that everything went smoothly!! today they are both doing great, when the weather get better i will post some pics, it's rainy here


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Lil Boogie said:


> What breed is Black?


she's a black bedouin, idk if you have an idea on this breed. they have a really strong immune system


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Congratulations on the beautiful white baby! Birth is one of the most amazing things to witness.😊


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Awe, Snow is so cute! So glad your first kidding went well!


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

thank youu!! @Cedarwinds Farm @MellonFriend


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Gorgeous!!! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

It's so beautifully _green_ there! I've still got a few months before we see much green here. Snow looks great, and Black looks like an attentive mama!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

She is so beautiful! So is Black! Will you be keeping her?


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> It's so beautifully _green_ there! I've still got a few months before we see much green here. Snow looks great, and Black looks like an attentive mama!


yes, it's pretty green here and she's reaaaally attentive i'm proud of her


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Rancho Draco said:


> She is so beautiful! So is Black! Will you be keeping her?


of course i will keep her, she's the first baby goat i get! and compared to other baby goats around here, she's big in size and for me it's a sign to keep her also. Thanks!!


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

She's starting to memorize her name, whenever i call her she comes, lays on my lap and relax hahaha. She's adorable!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Look at that smile. Beautiful


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy goat, she is precious.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww!! What a sweet face!!!


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Thank youuuu!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Snow says hello! she looks happy and healthy, hope your goats are the same


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I love those ears! That first picture is too cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwwwww! Happy baby goatee! So cute!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

What a cutie!!! I’m so thrilled she is so healthy and happy!!!
I agree, those ears are adorable!


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

thanks you everyone💗💗💗


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

She is a doll! I love the picture of her ears flopping as she runs. What a sweet little gal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

it's been 2 weeks+ since Snow was born, when do you suggest to limit her milk feedings per day? till now Snow is 24/7 with her mother(Black)


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

mark.b.matar said:


> View attachment 224382
> 
> View attachment 224381
> 
> ...


She looks great. I'm happy for you. Also kind of like the fact that you didn't end up with airplane ears.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Are you going to milk mom?
If so, you can start sharing the baby’s milk now (as long as she is growing nicely) by separating her overnight or tape mom’s teats. Then let baby have mom’s milk all day.
If you are not going to milk, you don’t limit her intake, but you can start offering her a handful of grain in a creep feeder.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

mark.b.matar said:


> it's been 2 weeks+ since Snow was born, when do you suggest to limit her milk feedings per day? till now Snow is 24/7 with her mother(Black)


It really depends on what you're planning on doing if you want to milk the mom you can pull the baby for 8 to 12 hours a day after a couple of weeks a lot of people just do overnight. It depends on what you're doing. I wean my bottle kids at 12 weeks. The ones that are on there moms I generally just let the mom take care of it. Unless I was planning on selling it or mother is losing too much weight or something like that. It also depends on how soon you're going to rebreed. Make sure you're getting ready for some sort of coccidia treatment if you have that where you live. Either start a medicated feed or some sort of sulfamed or equivalent treatment at three weeks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If there is only one, haven't you been milking twice a day all along?


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

TripleShareNubians said:


> She looks great. I'm happy for you. Also kind of like the fact that you didn't end up with airplane ears.


Thanks!!! 😍 😍


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

MadHouse said:


> Are you going to milk mom?
> If so, you can start sharing the baby’s milk now (as long as she is growing nicely) by separating her overnight or tape mom’s teats. Then let baby have mom’s milk all day.
> If you are not going to milk, you don’t limit her intake, but you can start offering her a handful of grain in a creep feeder.


Yes, i'm planning on milking Black and today i will make a bag to cover her teats soon at night. thanks for your reply!!


TripleShareNubians said:


> It really depends on what you're planning on doing if you want to milk the mom you can pull the baby for 8 to 12 hours a day after a couple of weeks a lot of people just do overnight. It depends on what you're doing. I wean my bottle kids at 12 weeks. The ones that are on there moms I generally just let the mom take care of it. Unless I was planning on selling it or mother is losing too much weight or something like that. It also depends on how soon you're going to rebreed. Make sure you're getting ready for some sort of coccidia treatment if you have that where you live. Either start a medicated feed or some sort of sulfamed or equivalent treatment at three weeks


Perfect, i'm not selling any baby as long as they they born in a good condition(weight, shape etc...)
I already talked with the vet about coccidia and said don't buy anything now, whenever i face any problem i will directly go and buy the meds.


ksalvagno said:


> If there is only one, haven't you been milking twice a day all along?


No, Snow is almost drinking all the milk(at night i check on Black's udder and i find that there's just a bit of milk left so i prefered to leave that for snow in case she needed that).

Starting today i'm planning on milking Black at night and cover her udder all night long, what do you think about that?
The good thing is that Snow is growing amazingly!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

mark.b.matar said:


> Yes, i'm planning on milking Black and today i will make a bag to cover her teats soon at night. thanks for your reply!!
> 
> Perfect, i'm not selling any baby as long as they they born in a good condition(weight, shape etc...)
> I already talked with the vet about coccidia and said don't buy anything now, whenever i face any problem i will directly go and buy the meds.
> ...


Well you should cover it and then milk when you uncover it and then let her have this essentially empty outer but it will fill as the baby demands more so usually for instance my friend she pins the babies away from mommy at night while she sleeps and then she gets up and milks and then lets them not together for the day.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Aww, Snow looks like the happiest little goat!


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Well you should cover it and then milk when you uncover it and then let her have this essentially empty outer but it will fill as the baby demands more so usually for instance my friend she pins the babies away from mommy at night while she sleeps and then she gets up and milks and then lets them not together for the day.


you mean covering her at night and milking in the morning then the udder will refill itself by milk during the day?


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Aww, Snow looks like the happiest little goat!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Snow is Adorable. Her Mom Black looks to be a large breed. I really like your pictures. Both goats are beautiful. Do you have a picture of Snows sire? 
Sorry I dont have dairy goats. My meat goats keep the babies for 3 month before I seperate. My Moms usually wean the kids off themselves.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Yeah essentially you're covering the other for a certain amount of time or separating is usually what we do to allow the other to fill without the kid taking the milk and then you milk it out and then either in your case uncover the other or put the kids out with Mom and the kids will stimulate her by bumping on her and they'll get enough milk during the day and then you just repeat the process or of course you could do the opposite depending on your situation night versus day.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Snow is Adorable. Her Mom Black looks to be a large breed. I really like your pictures. Both goats are beautiful. Do you have a picture of Snows sire?
> Sorry I dont have dairy goats. My meat goats keep the babies for 3 month before I seperate. My Moms usually wean the kids off themselves.


Thanks so much! i deleted the sire picture and it was a mistake, because now i'm starting to make an archive for each goat.
I actually prefer not to milk my goats, but my family are kind of excited to try fresh milk with different recipes sooo that's why i will be milking them lol.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Yeah essentially you're covering the other for a certain amount of time or separating is usually what we do to allow the other to fill without the kid taking the milk and then you milk it out and then either in your case uncover the other or put the kids out with Mom and the kids will stimulate her by bumping on her and they'll get enough milk during the day and then you just repeat the process or of course you could do the opposite depending on your situation night versus day.


I see... i will try that, it's a good idea. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Hello everyone, hope you're doing fine.
This is an update on diamond, she's getting close. 
Diamond has a white spot on her head so you can recognize her


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Looking good! Snow is so big already!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww they’re so beautiful!


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Rancho Draco said:


> Looking good! Snow is so big already!


When i sit on the ground, Snow usually comes and lay on my lap so i'm finding that she's getting bigger daily.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Goatastic43 said:


> Aww they’re so beautiful!


Thanks!!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That’s exciting!!
Your goats are beautiful! 🥰 
Snow is such a sharp contrast in colour!!


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

MadHouse said:


> That’s exciting!!
> Your goats are beautiful! 🥰
> Snow is such a sharp contrast in colour!!


Thank you!!! 
Yea lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

My goodness Snow has really grown! She is Beautiful. It will be fun to see what Diamond has!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking great.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Surprise!!!
Diamond gave birth to twins(both females) on the 5th of April
Habla gave birth to a single male

So i ended up having 6 females and 1 male, pretty lucky lol. 
Long ears is more dominant than Saanen ears but on the other hand white color was dominant from Saanen's side


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!!! They look like a happy, bouncy crew! So cute! 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww what pretty kidds! They all look so Healthy! Congratulations! 💖


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Awww look at them what cutie pies

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! I love the black and white dynamic


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Your kids are beautiful! Quite the color contrast you have going on in your herd! I'm glad everyone is healthy.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Congratulations! They are all so adorable.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! They’re gorgeous! It’s so funny that they’re all white! Dad’s Saanen roots are really strong!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, they are cute.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh my goodness! It’s hard for me to imagine those snow white babies came from those jet black mamas!  They are adorable!


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Thanks everyone!! You all helped in getting this result 😍


----------

